# Liverpool



## whoosh (May 11, 2010)

I will be relocating to Liverpool in a *very* short time and was wondering if anyone had some recommendations for neighbourhoods we could search for a house in. 

We'd like to be within 15 miles of the airport and we have 2 dogs so nice parks nearby or walking areas would be essential.

I have seen many nice house rentals in West Derby but have no idea what it is like. I'd like to be armed with at least a vague idea of which direction to hit the ground running towards 

Thanks in advance for ANY info!


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Id not recommend being to close to the airport.
Does it have to be Liverpool? there are some areas outside of it that are lovely


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

oh by the way, west derby is ok..there are some nice parts

nicest in liverpool are apparently Woolton, Allerton, Childwall, Aigburth, Gatacre, Mossley Hill and Hunts Cross .


----------



## whoosh (May 11, 2010)

That's very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

I hear Moss side is nice this time of year ;-)

Yeah i would live in a nice little village in cheshire if i were you


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

I used to work in liverpool but now work in chester

I can say that now I dont have to go into liverpool, my entire attitude and enjoyment of this country has changed dramatically. Its a much nicer place to be in now.


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

ITs funny isnt it.. chester and liverpool are pretty close and the people sound similar etc but chester is lovely! I love walking around those roman walls and looking out over the parks and river.. a very nice spot! 

It does really matter on where you are.. Im in a tower block in nicosia and sometimes i wonder why the hell im in cyprus getting eaten by mosquitos and boiling.. If i had a pool and a villa by the coast i would see it differently lol


----------



## whoosh (May 11, 2010)

We are definitely leaning towards a village in Cheshire. Thanks for that!


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope you find somewhere nice...there are some really lovely areas around there...and better schools too if you have kids


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

@ free zeebo - Moss side is in manchester 

I am from Liverpool and if you are working in the airport the best areas for you to live are Aigburth or just outside liverpool in st.helens. Speke is the area right by the airport and some parts of it are nice, but i would avoid it. I would look at aigburth if i were you, its very nice up market area with lots of parks for your dogs!

on childwall - it is oe of the nicest areas in liverpool but is further than aigburth. drive to work would be about 25-30 mins, maybe a little longer in the mornings.

Chester is very nice also but much further for you, and is q.boring to be frank! liverpool is most definatly the best place on the palnet!


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

wirral is nice...bit further than you'd like again...maybe 30 mins from the airport


----------



## whoosh (May 11, 2010)

It's been nearly two years since I started this thread and moved to the UK. We took the advice in the forum and settled just outside the Cheshire village of Frodsham. We absolutely loved it! 

We're about to move on to new country and new challenges. Just in case someone stumbles on this thread with a similar question...Cheshire is a wonderful place to live!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

whoosh said:


> It's been nearly two years since I started this thread and moved to the UK. We took the advice in the forum and settled just outside the Cheshire village of Frodsham. We absolutely loved it!
> 
> We're about to move on to new country and new challenges. Just in case someone stumbles on this thread with a similar question...Cheshire is a wonderful place to live!


I agree, if you can afford it. Cheshire villages are pleasant for a reason and in much demand. You need a car to get about, unless you are in Chester or other larger towns. Some Cheshire commuter villages near Manchester are known for premier league footballers and media stars, such as Alderley Edge, Mere and Prestbury.
But if you are young, adventurous and love the bright lights and lively nightlife, then there are some very contemporary and smart apartments in Liverpool City Centre.


----------

